# The day I made the front page



## jar546 (Aug 26, 2013)

What a cluster this was when a do-gooder, insanely stupid legislator put her little fingers where they did not belong when we were trying to enforce a state law and flood plain/plane (I still don't know which one is right) ordinance.  Eventually I ended up in the ER getting the paddles to my chest from all of the stress.  I remember it like it was yesterday.  I am no longer the BCO of that f'n town.

View attachment 1923


View attachment 1923


/monthly_2013_08/572953ec8bce3_ScreenShot2013-08-26at12.33.41AM.jpg.ca97196c89bb16ee10a7dbdea63f2809.jpg


----------



## jar546 (Aug 26, 2013)

The powers that be would not listen and this article was the beginning of the end for me in this town of misfit leaders.  Now they still are on probation.

View attachment 823


View attachment 823


/monthly_2013_08/572953cb85df8_ScreenShot2013-08-26at12.39.47AM.png.6efb3d40c5d2f03bca0078d527b01e9f.png


----------



## RJJ (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes I remember! We all have to deal with stupid and politics, but are jobs are real simple aren't they.


----------



## jim baird (Aug 26, 2013)

Chalk it up to the current "anti-gubmint" sentiment among neo-conservatives who beat the drums of fear regarding any and all regulation of bidnis activity.  It happened in GA as well when the faux-boom went bust, in a number of localities.  My experience in GA has been that among officialdom, the lack of basic literacy is a major obstacle to compliance with any regulation imposed by levels of authority higher than the local.

Down here you can tell the "teabilly" types by their trademark goatee and ballcap fashion.


----------



## north star (Aug 26, 2013)

*= = =*

jim b.,

That' s just plain funny !   :lol:

"teabilly necks" in Georgia, ...who'd a thunk it !

*= = =*


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 26, 2013)

You can classify me, proudly, under "teabilly". Just more open

minded and hopefully a might more literate.

I'm just glad Jar isn't Robert George Zola.

Brent


----------



## cda (Aug 26, 2013)

Well your not the only one that does not have pull,,,

""""State Fire Marshal Chris Connealy also says five Texas facilities that store more than 10,000 pounds of ammonium nitrate have refused to let his office conduct an on-site inspection since the blast""""

By PAUL J. WEBER Associated Press AUSTIN, Texas (AP) - State officials say some testing that could identify what caused the deadly explosion at a Texas fertilizer plant is not scheduled until 2014.

Assistant State Fire Marshal Kelly Kistner told lawmakers Monday that investigators still haven't ruled out that the blast was a criminal act. But he says chances are not great that they'll ever determine whether the electrical system at West Fertilizer Co. played a role.

The April explosion in West killed 15 people and injured 200 others.

State Fire Marshal Chris Connealy also says five Texas facilities that store more than 10,000 pounds of ammonium nitrate have refused to let his office conduct an on-site inspection since the blast.

Connealy didn't name the companies. He said they "just didn't want the fire marshal to come on the property."

Copyright 2013 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

http://m.kltv.com/autojuice?targetUrl=http%3a%2f%2fwww.kltv.com%2fstory%2f23256627%2fmore-tests-to-solve-west-explosion-not-until-2014


----------

